

Show HN: Rad Urls – Trending URLs on social networks - radsam
http://radurls.com/index.php?index=44

======
benrmatthews
Would be nice to be able to sort popularity by social network. I'm more likely
to be interested in Twitter links than Facebook links (going by what I consume
in each platform)

~~~
radsam
Try it out: [http://radurls.com/twitter.php](http://radurls.com/twitter.php)

------
radsam
What do you guys think? Any input would be helpful!

Thanks

~~~
jaytaylor
Seems like an interesting idea. How exactly are you collecting your data?
Where is your Google+ integration?

~~~
radsam
That's the secret sauce. I am still wondering if I should do google+
integration.

